# Do I need a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton????



## CHUM STAIN

I am on the market for a new used truck and not sure of what size I need. I pull a 24ft Ranger bay boat and sometimes I pull a 25ft bumper pull travel trailer. The boat weighs around 4,000lbs and the camper is around 8,000lbs. What size truck would you guys recommend. I only pull the camper a few times a year and normally its just to the lake, which is about to hours away from home. I was using a 2004 f-150 to pull these, but sold it after I had the transmission replaced. Not sure if it went out because of towing or what.


----------



## fish_eater

1/2 ton with full towing packages makes a big different. 

It has to come with the tow/haul selector with extra colling radiator to the transmission and heavy duty struts and differential.


----------



## DSL_PWR

If you are towing 4000 lbs on a constant basis and 8000 lbs a few times a year I think you would benefit from a F250 Diesel. You can't be the longevity and with that size truck you won't even know that stuff is back there.


----------



## Fishaholic

I have a Chevrolet 1/2 ton and am trading it it for an F-250. I have a 24 JH performance and it does a bad job towing that boat. I also tow all over the Texas coast at least twice a month, so that is also a reason for a bigger truck. My friends with 3/4 tons pull that boat with ease.


----------



## Hotrod

Thats why your tranny went out. 3/4 ton diesel or gas. Or the 1/2 ton needs to be geared lower to handle the towing. Meaning a special order in the differential


----------



## TheGoose

Here's my take on it....

Get the 3/4 Ton truck if you want, but be prepared for a much worse ride when un-loaded, more expensive tires and everything else, and generally much worse gas mileage. If you really like pain, get you a diesel. Then you pay more at the pump for the same fuel, get about the same mileage (unloaded) as your gas counterparts, and all the headaches that go along with the new DPF (exhaust filter) and Urea (exhaust fluid). 

Or, get you a modern 1/2 ton pickup that is rated to tow 10,000+ lbs with the right set-up. Transmission cooler, proper gears/gearing, etc. Sure, you might put the truck at it's limit once or twice a year, but it's more than worth it to me to have a nice riding vehicle. The mileage in the gasser will be poor also (15-18), but at least you're not paying a $.40/gallon premium + about $6-8K more for the truck if you buy new. 


I just re-read where you're looking to buy used. There are a few good deals out there on those mid 2000 diesels that make excellent tow vehicles. I would not own a new diesel right now. They need another 3-4 years to get this pollutiion **** figured out. Round 2 has just started...
Of course, this all depends on your towing habits. The more towing, heavier loads, and longer trips slide the scale over to diesel. Towing frequently from Dallas to say Rockport....might choose the diesel. Up on the highway on long trips towing nothing comes close to the diesel for towing. But north Houston to the coast....ehhh...not really worth the other hassles. 

I own both a gas truck and a diesel F-350 for a work truck. The F-350 does things the 1/2 gasser can never do, and the 1/2 gasser does things the diesel can never do. 

If you're dead set on getting a diesel look for a 04-06 model, they do not have most of the dpf and emissions **** on them. If you get a Ford be wary...the 6.0's can be a good engine but you have to de-EPA them first. I have that at the top of my list for mine, hopefully soon.


----------



## DSL_PWR

TheGoose said:


> Here's my take on it....
> 
> Get the 3/4 Ton truck if you want, but be prepared for a much worse ride when un-loaded, more expensive tires and everything else, and generally much worse gas mileage. If you really like pain, get you a diesel. Then you pay more at the pump for the same fuel, get about the same mileage (unloaded) as your gas counterparts, and all the headaches that go along with the new DPF (exhaust filter) and Urea (exhaust fluid).
> 
> Wrong, my F250 and F350 ride better both unloaded and towing and any 1/2 ton truck I have ever owned. Tires are about the same and I know my F250 got better mileage (tuned) than both the 1/2 tons I owned. DPF can be removed, etc. Do some research.
> 
> Or, get you a modern 1/2 ton pickup that is rated to tow 10,000+ lbs with the right set-up. Transmission cooler, proper gears/gearing, etc. Sure, you might put the truck at it's limit once or twice a year, but it's more than worth it to me to have a nice riding vehicle. The mileage in the gasser will be poor also (15-18), but at least you're not paying a $.40/gallon premium + about $6-8K more for the truck if you buy new.
> 
> Sure then you can still get 6-8 mpg towing with your 1/2 ton truck that gets pulled all over the road by whatever you are towing.
> 
> I just re-read where you're looking to buy used. There are a few good deals out there on those mid 2000 diesels that make excellent tow vehicles. I would not own a new diesel right now. They need another 3-4 years to get this pollutiion **** figured out. Round 2 has just started...
> Of course, this all depends on your towing habits. The more towing, heavier loads, and longer trips slide the scale over to diesel. Towing frequently from Dallas to say Rockport....might choose the diesel. Up on the highway on long trips towing nothing comes close to the diesel for towing. But north Houston to the coast....ehhh...not really worth the other hassles.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with owning a diesel. They have the DPF stuff figured out, and Ford has the DEF situation under control. Now gov motors, that is another story, they have DPF and DEF issues they are still working on. SO, to clarify, I would not own a gm diesel unless it was pre 2006.
> 
> I own both a gas truck and a diesel F-350 for a work truck. The F-350 does things the 1/2 gasser can never do, and the 1/2 gasser does things the diesel can never do.
> 
> Such as? I am curious.
> 
> If you're dead set on getting a diesel look for a 04-06 model, they do not have most of the dpf and emissions **** on them. If you get a Ford be wary...the 6.0's can be a good engine but you have to de-EPA them first. I have that at the top of my list for mine, hopefully soon.
> 
> If you get a GM be VERY WARY. They have injector issues, front suspension problems, A/C issues, steering shaft issues, electrical (mostly cruise/radio) issues, rear drive shaft rattles, trans cooler line issues, I can go on and on. I hate it when I read someone bashing the 6.0L because they don't do research, or he said this hearsay. The 6.0L with an egr delete kit, head studs and upgraded gaskets will last. Do some homework.


Sorry Goose, couldn't let ya get away with that one.

I have been on diesel forums for 10 years, I have heard just about every side to every story with regards to trucks both gasser and diesel. They ALL have their issues, pluses and minuses.

To the OP, YOU have to find what works for you and what you can live with.


----------



## CHUM STAIN

Thanks for the info guys. I prefer the looks of the GMC and Chevy trucks. Although the interior of the Ford is so far ahead of them. My main concern as I said before is to get something that is rated and will handle pulling my boat and trailer. I trailer my boat every wknd about 80 miles round trip, so Im not going cross country or anything. Once again I am only pulling my travel trailer a couple times a year, a couple hours away from home. From a mechanical stand point I don't know what truck is better for my needs. I would rather buy a 1/2 ton gas engine because they are cheaper and better on gas. I read that the newer Chevy and GMC 1/2 ton trucks have a 11,000 towing capacity. If thats the case that would be more than enough for me. Still debating and every bit of info I get helps. Thanks again.


----------



## saltup83

3/4 ton diesel. You will be very happy! 03' Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins.


----------



## RB II

Mileage and ride to the side, the greater issue is safety while towing the heavier/heaviest loads. Whatever you get make sure it is rated for the heaviest loads. I always error on the side of having too much truck. If mpg is your biggest worry due to the daily driver issue, get a Prius, no truck is going to fix $3.50 fuel.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I've had both the last few years. I'm a HUGE fan of the F250/F350 diesels...I've owned several, but last year I finally went and bought a 1/2 ton Chevy. 
I towed a 27' race boat with m 1/2 ton with NO problems. Towed it just fine. 
You get a good 1/2 ton with the towing package and you'll have NO problem towing the items you mentioned.


----------



## the crusty barnacle

you need a 3/4 ton. If you get on the freeway in traffic with 8000lb rv and need to stop, you will be owned by the rv if your electric brakes go out. Its not wise to go with a half-ton.


----------



## A Draper

I pull a similar set up as the original poster. 22' triton bay boat and 29' Fleetwood trailer. I used to use a 2002 F150 5.4L supercharged Harley edition. It pulled the the boat fine but the camper was a real bear. It was stable with a leveling hitch but horrid gas mileage. I bought a 5.8L Tundra and just pulled the camper for the first time with it from Port Oconnor back to Lufkin about 280 miles. The toyota did great. I was really impressed.

So to answer the OP's original question, I think you will be ok with a 1/2 ton pulling what you are planning but I would get the largest motor you can get in the model you pick along with a tow package if available.


----------



## devil1824

Here is a quote you will here a LOT with a 3/4 ton truck. "wow, you can't even tell your pulling anything." I will never go back to 1/2 ton or 2 wheel drive or a gasser.


----------



## TheGoose

No problem, I enjoy a good argument....

Remember, I own and operate a '04 F350 PSD and a '03 Chevy 1500 Z71 with a 5.3L.



DSL_PWR said:


> Sorry Goose, couldn't let ya get away with that one.
> 
> I have been on diesel forums for 10 years, I have heard just about every side to every story with regards to trucks both gasser and diesel. They ALL have their issues, pluses and minuses.
> 
> To the OP, YOU have to find what works for you and what you can live with.


_



Get the 3/4 Ton truck if you want, but be prepared for a much worse ride when un-loaded, more expensive tires and everything else, and generally much worse gas mileage. If you really like pain, get you a diesel. Then you pay more at the pump for the same fuel, get about the same mileage (unloaded) as your gas counterparts, and all the headaches that go along with the new DPF (exhaust filter) and Urea (exhaust fluid).

Click to expand...

_


> _Wrong, my F250 and F350 ride better both unloaded and towing and any 1/2 ton truck I have ever owned. Tires are about the same and I know my F250 got better mileage (tuned) than both the 1/2 tons I owned. DPF can be removed, etc. Do some research. _


It's a matter of preference. On the open highway or interstate, I like the way a diesel handles the road. Running around town, stop and go, I prefer the 1/2er.



> Or, get you a modern 1/2 ton pickup that is rated to tow 10,000+ lbs with the right set-up. Transmission cooler, proper gears/gearing, etc. Sure, you might put the truck at it's limit once or twice a year, but it's more than worth it to me to have a nice riding vehicle. The mileage in the gasser will be poor also (15-18), but at least you're not paying a $.40/gallon premium + about $6-8K more for the truck if you buy new.
> _Sure then you can still get 6-8 mpg towing with your 1/2 ton truck that gets pulled all over the road by whatever you are towing. _


6-8 mpg towing 2x a year....not even a factor. I get 9-11 towing my 22' Kenner and tandem trailer. Don't know how heavy the boat in question is but I would assume it's about the same. Of course speed etc. has a huge factor. I like to keep mine right at 60....the mileage does go down quite a bit after that. If you've got to go 75 the whole way....then yeah sure. Different strokes for different folks. 


> _I just re-read where you're looking to buy used. There are a few good deals out there on those mid 2000 diesels that make excellent tow vehicles. I would not own a new diesel right now. They need another 3-4 years to get this pollutiion **** figured out. Round 2 has just started..._
> _Of course, this all depends on your towing habits. The more towing, heavier loads, and longer trips slide the scale over to diesel. Towing frequently from Dallas to say Rockport....might choose the diesel. Up on the highway on long trips towing nothing comes close to the diesel for towing. But north Houston to the coast....ehhh...not really worth the other hassles. _
> 
> _There is nothing wrong with owning a diesel. They have the DPF stuff figured out, and Ford has the DEF situation under control. Now gov motors, that is another story, they have DPF and DEF issues they are still working on. SO, to clarify, I would not own a gm diesel unless it was pre 2006. _


If you believe that after barely one model year that the DPF stuff is solved then we'll just agree to disagree. I see tons of post on here daily about the DPF problems and related. Ford Vs. Chevy...the never ending battle. Lots of people on here and other forums who have not had 1 problem with either...plenty of folks who have TONS of problems with both. Based on my personal experience, the duramax is MUCH better STOCK than the 03.5-09 6.0 PSD. Yes, I know all about the EGR delete and cooler upgrades and Ford gold coolant. 


> _I own both a gas truck and a diesel F-350 for a work truck. The F-350 does things the 1/2 gasser can never do, and the 1/2 gasser does things the diesel can never do. _
> 
> _Such as? I am curious. _


For one the 1/2 handles the off-road much better. I can take my Z71 places my F-350 would rut all to heck. It's not the truck, it's the weight. My old Toyota would run similar circles around my Z71. The 1/2'er is easier to maneavur in parking lots, plus I don't have to shut it off at any drive-thru. My 1/2'er is easier to get in/out of too. Of course, that's more about the size of the trucks too. Most diesels I see are double cab long beds, but the added height does make a difference. 



> _If you're dead set on getting a diesel look for a 04-06 model, they do not have most of the dpf and emissions **** on them. If you get a Ford be wary...the 6.0's can be a good engine but you have to de-EPA them first. I have that at the top of my list for mine, hopefully soon._
> _If you get a GM be VERY WARY. They have injector issues, front suspension problems, A/C issues, steering shaft issues, electrical (mostly cruise/radio) issues, rear drive shaft rattles, trans cooler line issues, I can go on and on. I hate it when I read someone bashing the 6.0L because they don't do research, or he said this hearsay. The 6.0L with an egr delete kit, head studs and upgraded gaskets will last. Do some homework. _


Again, Chevy vs. Ford vs. Dodge...the eternal battle. I think the Ford 6.0 has a well deserved reputation for being unreliable. And the 6.4 was so great that they only made it 2 years? Google Ford 6.0 PSD or 6.4 and the big things you'll see over and over is "cab off" "head studs" "EGR" "EGR Cooler". Duramax has their problems too but I think most people know the 6.0 is and was a failure.

I laugh at the "EGR delete, head studs, etc" comment. So basically you have to De-Ford the engine to make it good? I know all about the 6.0 problems, I own one. Very soon I'm gonn have to have some injector work done, but I'm putting it off. Next is getting rid of the Ford Gold coolant, and then the EGR/Cooler delete. I think time will tell whether or not this will make the truck last a long time. I think it just sux to spend $20+K on a USED truck to have to turn around and spend another $3+K to make it reliable.

BTW: Do you have any suggestions for the work I need done? Have you heard any good/negative about powerstroke magic in Houston? I heard they know their stuff and do good work. I want to yank the EGR and Cooler before I have to address the heads...


----------



## DSL_PWR

Well I have had everything from Chevy 1/2 ton gasser to the 1 ton Ford F350 I have now with a few duramax diesels in the middle and I will never go back to a smaller truck or gm, but do understand your point on weight, around town, etc. 

I didn't say the DPF/DEF dilemma was fixed just that Ford does seem to have a pretty decent handle on it and gm is trying to catch up. It will be a while before they have it all sorted out but I would buy a brand new 2011 Ford Diesel before a gm diesel. 

If I was having work done on a 6.0L, I would call Diesel Innovations. David Lott is the 6.0L guy.


----------



## TheGoose

I'm not very mechanically inclined (or motivated !). What do you think a ball-park price should be to do the EGR delete and cooler? Not looking to increase performance, just reliabliity. As long as my heads/studs are OK I'm gonna leave them alone.


----------



## DSL_PWR

TheGoose said:


> I'm not very mechanically inclined (or motivated !). What do you think a ball-park price should be to do the EGR delete and cooler? Not looking to increase performance, just reliabliity. As long as my heads/studs are OK I'm gonna leave them alone.


Well you could do the install yourself, it is not that hard. I would say the labor is what would get you and it would be somewhere between 300-500 or around there for the install. Takes a few hours.

I would call David and ask to be sure.


----------



## 9121SS

I had a F-250 about 6 years ago and sold it for an F-150. Bad thing to do. I couldn't wait to get back into a 3/4 ton.


----------



## CHUM STAIN

Thanks for all the responses guys. Will a lifted truck affect my towing? If so, how? I am looking at a 2008 Chevy Z-71 4x4 LTZ. It has a 6inch lift and 33 inch tires.


----------



## DSL_PWR

CHUM STAIN said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. Will a lifted truck affect my towing? If so, how? I am looking at a 2008 Chevy Z-71 4x4 LTZ. It has a 6inch lift and 33 inch tires.


It is not really the lift itself but *tires and gearing*. I honestly don't remember what gearing they come with but if it is 4.10 you should be ok, if they are 3.73 gears then you might be disappointed with the performance of the truck and it will decrease mileage especially while towing. Personally from experience, I would say do not buy a lifted truck, especially one with IFS. You are asking for trouble. With a lifted IFS truck you will have steering box issues, ball joints, CV issues, steering arm, and the list goes on... and yes these things can happen to a SFA truck but are a lot more prone to IFS trucks.

With 33" tires (which are not much bigger than stock) and sitting up higher it just becomes a wind break (like pushing an elephant) and when you tow it will sit SAG *** bad.... If you buy it, I would invest in some air bags as it will greatly help.


----------

